# Where to take Professional Personal Bowling Lessons



## marinavaleng (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I used to take Professional Bowling lessons before I came to Dubai.
Now I really want to continue to take lessons and play in a prof. Bowling League
But the thing is that, I really do not know from where or from who I can take these lessons and play in a leauge in Dubai.

Anyone has any idea ?
Any idea and suggestions would be appreciated.

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

proper flat-cap, pigeon & pipe bowls, or that daft indoors 10-pin game?!


----------



## marinavaleng (Jul 16, 2012)

vantage said:


> proper flat-cap, pigeon & pipe bowls, or that daft indoors 10-pin game?!


 indoor 10-pin game. Why? Any suggestions ?


----------



## marinavaleng (Jul 16, 2012)

up!!


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

marinavaleng said:


> up!!


There was an article in sport360 a few months ago on this subject, there was a guy who gave lessons out of the bowling lanes behind the pepsi factory on SZR. Start there.


----------

